# Recent Work Reference Letter problem, please suggest. Can't supply detailed info.



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi

I have another query. This time about work reference letters, I did a search however wanted to check if I was on the right track. So please advise.

I understand that for work reference letters:

For all past employers, a basic reference letter consisting of name, period of employment, title of role signed by an authorized person on company letterhead is sufficient. Is that correct?

For current employer or for employer in past 12 months: We require the above along with details of nature of duties (atleast 5), salary earned, full time or part time, permanent or temporary and direct contact number.

My dilemma is, I just quit my job last week, I worked there for 11 Months 15 Days. Now I'm looking for another job, and I will file my visa application after I am employed.

I can manage a detailed employer reference from my last company but I am worried about how I am going to manage that with my new future employer. Can I submit a basic reference letter (I can ask them for banking purposes) along with a statutory declaration by me regarding my duties?

Please advise as I have to follow the same for Engineers Australia and DIAC. I plan to send my EA Application soon.

Thanks!


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

peanut48 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have another query. This time about work reference letters, I did a search however wanted to check if I was on the right track. So please advise.
> 
> ...


Hi 2 things I would like to highlight 
1.	It is not necessary that you should be employed at the time of you file your case with DIAC or you send your application for EA, as long as you are able to meet the work experience requirements. Hope you aware of it already
2.	For any current job, self affidavit to explain your job duties and your offer letter is enough. In addition to that if you are able to provide salary slip, salary account details, that will be an advantage . BTW , after you file your case , even after CO is assigned still you can upload the documents to support your employment history , so it not the worry at the time of apply


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi EE-India

Thank you very much. I was not aware that it's ok to be unemployed at the time of applying to DIAC. But I am anyway short of 15 days for the 12 months work experience in the past 24 months requirement, funny right..so I'll wait till I get another job to file my DIAC papers..but I guess EA should be good to go now..

Thanks once again.


----------



## matrixneo (Jul 10, 2010)

EE-India said:


> For any current job, self affidavit to explain your job duties and your offer letter is enough


Statutory declarations will help for ACS.
But for scoring the 10 points for recent work experience, DIAC clearly states that it needs the evidence from the employer's *letterhead*
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/175/eligibility-specific-experience.htm

Your thoughts please ?!


----------

